

Ask HN: Anyone looking for high school interns? - ericz

My friend was just rejected from two surprisingly competitive programs for high school students. 
It seems like there is small demand for high school summer interns, so even some bright and high ranking students end up with nothing to do. Anybody looking for an outstanding student with great graphic design skills and can hold her own in Java?
======
pjy04
If there's a high school or college grad looking for an internship/part time
job in Santa Monica ping me.

~~~
dtracy4
Likewise.

Ping me if you're in the Los Angeles area looking for a developer internship.

------
minalecs
where is your current location ?

~~~
ericz
She's located in the Bay Area. Good question, thanks.

